# How can I create an  .ics file  ?



## djbeta (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi,  could someone please tell me how I can create an .ics file ?

Ideally, I'd like to be able to book a meeting and send someone an .ics file that when clicked on will automatically add it's meeting(s) contents to the person's calendar.

I use Filemaker and iCal and Eudora mostly and would rather stay away from Outlook/Entourage unless that was my ONLY option.

Any suggestions would be a big help !

Thanks.


----------



## bobw (Nov 12, 2004)

Export from iCal.


----------



## djbeta (Nov 12, 2004)

I realized that you could do this but thought it couldn't help because it exports the entire calendar..

BUT you can create a new calendar !!!  and export that !



awesome !


----------

